# First Froglet, is this SLS?



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

So I finally had my first tadpole pop their front legs and i'm starting to think they have SLS. Could some with a little more experience comment? also, If they do (god forbid) what's the next step? do I put them down? any comments would be very appreciated..


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The front legs do look a little weak. What kind of frog? Auratus?


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

yes it is. The parents have been very active and get their food dusted every day with both supplements. Anything I could do to help strenghten it's legs? or will nature take it's course and if it cant get out on it's own, it will just drown?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm not aware of anything thing that can be done to correct it. I'd wait and see how it does. Just IMO.

eta: Unless it appears to be struggling. In that case, I'd euthanize rather than wait. No sense it letting it suffer.


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

true, he should be trying to get out of the water in the next few days ( I believe) I'll just have to watch closely I guess..


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

unfortunately it looks like SLS


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

It's SLS. I had a f/s leuc morph out the same way last week. He couldn't climb out of the cup, so i chose to euthanize instead of just letting him suffer in the cup.


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

What would be the "humane" way to put the little guy down? =(


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Orajel is said to be a humane way to euthanize. Do a search on orajel and there should be a few 'how to' threads.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

It looks like spindly to me. What supplements are you using and how old are they? Are they stored in the refrigerator?


----------



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

Kalakole said:


> What would be the "humane" way to put the little guy down? =(


Sorry to say it, but that little guy does have SLS. I've been raising auratus since 2006 and my breeders started off with most of their offspring having SLS. It really bothered me when I had to euthanize them, but it was worse having to watch a froglet having to try and get around without any real front legs. Fortunately, after about six months the offspring completely stopped having SLS.

To euthanize a frog you'll need some Orajel (a numbing agent used for cold sores and such) which you can buy OTC at the drug store. Just put a dab of it on the top of the frog's head and it'll numb the frog to death within a minute or two. The frog doesn't appear to suffer at all (I think I suffered more than the frogs did). This is the worst thing about frog husbandry, but it's a necessary part.

In advance, I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

thank you so much, i will look into the gel, this really is no fun. They are still a young breeding pair so i think that may be something for it.


Are suppliments suppose to be kept in the fridge? they are about 4.5 months old as of now.. I know i change them at 6 but should the ybe in the fridge??


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

It's said that the supplements will keep better if refrigerated, but, not in the freezer. I take a bit of it and put it into a small, airtight container and keep that in my frog room. The bulk stays in the fridge until I need it.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd like to recommend baby oragel. It doesn't have any alcohol in it. I've always applied in to the belly of the froglet. 

Sorry that you have to put the lil guy down.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Kalakole said:


> thank you so much, i will look into the gel, this really is no fun. They are still a young breeding pair so i think that may be something for it.
> 
> 
> Are suppliments suppose to be kept in the fridge? they are about 4.5 months old as of now.. I know i change them at 6 but should the ybe in the fridge??





frogface said:


> It's said that the supplements will keep better if refrigerated, but, not in the freezer. I take a bit of it and put it into a small, airtight container and keep that in my frog room. The bulk stays in the fridge until I need it.


Exactly how Kris (frogface) said to do it. Leave most in an AIRTIGHT and dark container. Pull out just enough for 2 or 3 weeks worth of use. Do not allow the refrigerated portion to repeatedly warm and cool. It should STAY in the fridge. It should NOT be frozen. This will keep it freshest and at it's most potent. 
All supplements are NOT created equal. There are some that are best used as a nice "toilet dust" before flushing. I use Repashy Calcium Plus.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Toilet Dust, now that is original.


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

I can't remember what I use off hand but I was given them by Richard at black jungle so I think they're fine. But I still have to change them out after 6 months even if I keep it in the fridge?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Kalakole said:


> I can't remember what I use off hand but I was given them by Richard at black jungle so I think they're fine. But I still have to change them out after 6 months even if I keep it in the fridge?


Changing them out every 6 months is recommended.


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

So I put the little guy down, it was sad but i guess that's life.. =(. Sadly to say I think I have another one with SLS.. so i figured I'd get some opinions again. If you compare it to the first one, the legs are a lot thicker almost twice as thick but what gets me is the weird angles his front legs are at.. is this normal? anyone have pictures of froglets at this stage that I could compare to?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

everybody has asked how old your supplements are, but nobody asked what supplements you're using. what supplements are you using?
these guys seem to be at about the same stage as yours. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...81590-highland-green-bronze-morphing-out.html


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

rep-cal for the calcium 

Rep-Cal Calcium with Vitamin D3

dendrocare for the vitamins.

Dendrocare Vitamin & Mineral Supplement


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

based on those pics, your froglet doesn't seem to have sls.


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

maybe i'm just over worrying because of the first one.. I'd just love to have one come out nice.. it's the part of having something grow up right in front of you type feeling that's awsome. I appreciate it, it's a load off my mind.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

> There are some that are best used as a nice "toilet dust" before flushing.


Dude what is wrong with you?.......LOL

I would guess that the second will be OK, the front legs look to be a little thicker......

I use dendro care in my rotation and Repashy products.....As others said some are not created equal.... Good luck with the second froglet.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Kalakole said:


> rep-cal for the calcium
> 
> Rep-Cal Calcium with Vitamin D3
> 
> ...


Are you mixing them or using them seperately? How often are you dusting with them? I'm not convinced that the front legs are developing 100% normal. 

Ed


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm not mixing them, I use two different containers when dusting. Also, I dust alternatively every feeding


----------

